# First try at bacon



## smokin pop-pop (Aug 28, 2017)

Ok last week I asked about bacon with no sugar. Now I'm ready to move on to help with where to start.

I have a brother-in-law who works for Hatfield Meats so I can get all the pork belly I want for almost

nothing. I know for my first try I want to cold smoke. What I need is a now is a recipe , I have been reading

other threads on here about how long to leave it in the fridge , fry testing and smoking so I think if I keep reading

over those they should help me through the LONG process but I cant find an actual ingredient list . I do plan on

using NO sugar when making the rub / cure or whatever you call what you slap on this beautiful hunk of meat !

Thank you in advance for any and all advice


----------

